# What if a tyranid fleet was go into the eye of terror?



## Moggy3d (Jun 2, 2010)

well this is my first thread but ive been a avid forum reader for over a year and one question that hasnt been asked is what if a tyranid splinter fleet was to get afoothold within the eye of terror because surely the amount of biomass within would make it a huge target?? or would the warp energies twist and mutate the tyranids in a bad way ?:scratchhead: what do you think?:so_happy:


----------



## Squeaky (May 28, 2010)

Everything would explode.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Cue mutated fleet and Ordo Malleus response.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty much divide 40k by Zero... 

I'd think that the chaos gods would do their best to warp and mutate the nids and set forth the demon possessed abominations to create havok.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Imagin a Black Crusade with Trygons and Carnifexes ridden by World eaters, and Tervigons pooping Nurglings. You have a good Idea what it would happen to that Hive Fleet.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Shadow in the Warp vs Chaos Gods.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Shadow of the Warp just means 3D6 for Psy tests. MoT in last CSM Dex and current Typhus auto pass. Chaos Daemon auto pass. Chaos wins!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd imagine Tzeentch wouldn't let that happen...


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

You mean something bad happen to Chaos instead of the Imperium? That'll never happen. If anything slips through the Eye to attack the Chaos worlds within it'll be white fluffy bunnies while the Imperium will be attacked by a giant rent in the warp that releases Khorne, Nurgle, and Slaanesh all at the same time.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Moggy3d said:


> well this is my first thread but ive been a avid forum reader for over a year and one question that hasnt been asked is what if a tyranid splinter fleet was to get afoothold within the eye of terror because surely the amount of biomass within would make it a huge target?? or would the warp energies twist and mutate the tyranids in a bad way ?:scratchhead: what do you think?:so_happy:


If the tyranids entered the Eye of Terror they'd come up against the only force that could easily grind them to dust with greater numbers- The Chaos Daemons. Not only are the hordes of Chaos vast and invincible but even if the 'Nids were to win a battle or 2 they would gain no benefit because they can't consume the Daemon's essence.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Didn't _Storm of Iron _have a hiveship that had been mutated by the Obliterator virus into a Chaos titan transport? Now THAT would be a nasty surprise.


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

I like to think that Tyranids would be welcomed with open arms. They seem to embody all 4 Chaos Gods.
Vicious in melee, willing to throw critters into the fray regardless of the death toll (Khorne)
Consume and regenerate the fallen (Nurgle)
Utterly fearless and under complete mind control (Slaanesh)
Wily little tricksters with lots of unorthodox methods for winning (Tzeentch)


I think there would be a big old party as they frolicked together in the eye of terror. I mean cmon. Whats not to like?
Tyranids can consume all the possessed humans and such they like, the demons have a perpetual regenerating foe. 
Endless war!

Man that would be great.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Not only are the hordes of Chaos vast and invincible but even if the 'Nids were to win a battle or 2 they would gain no benefit because they can't consume the Daemon's essence.


Yea but even when Daemons die they leave their physical form behind for the Tyranids to assimilate into the Hive Mind. Since they're also taking in that DNA Im pretty sure they'll change but since when Daemons die they just go back to the Warp I'm sure they'll be fighting forever and ever

Until a large enough Tyranid fleet comes in and cast a shadow over the warp
*OR*
They eat all sentient species and Chaos is unable to feed off spiritual and emotional energy


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

All i can say about nids + eye of terror is...


Chaos Nids...Where Even More Screwed.


----------



## Moggy3d (Jun 2, 2010)

haha cheers for the replys ive always wondered due to a picture of artwork in the new rulebook where a army of khorne deamons are getting the beat down on a load of tyranids especially a carnifex by a blood thirster:so_happy:


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Chocobuncle said:


> Yea but even when Daemons die they leave their physical form behind for the Tyranids to assimilate into the Hive Mind. Since they're also taking in that DNA Im pretty sure they'll change but since when Daemons die they just go back to the Warp I'm sure they'll be fighting forever and ever
> 
> Until a large enough Tyranid fleet comes in and cast a shadow over the warp
> *OR*
> They eat all sentient species and Chaos is unable to feed off spiritual and emotional energy


Not only is it nigh impossible to get some daemon to eat, their flavor isn't that good.

Now for the question: I would say the Bugs would enter start to get confused. I would argue that there is so much warp it starts to interfere with their synapse, instead of the other way around.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> Yea but even when Daemons die they leave their physical form behind for the Tyranids to assimilate into the Hive Mind. Since they're also taking in that DNA Im pretty sure they'll change but since when Daemons die they just go back to the Warp I'm sure they'll be fighting forever and ever
> 
> Until a large enough Tyranid fleet comes in and cast a shadow over the warp
> *OR*
> They eat all sentient species and Chaos is unable to feed off spiritual and emotional energy


What DNA? Daemons aren't made of flesh and blood they're made of pure Chaos energy siphoned off from their patron God.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd think that if a Tyranid fleet were to pass through where the Eye of Terror (or similar rifts) overlaps with physical space, there would just be a pocket of normal space moving along around the fleet. In other words, the fleet would pass through the region without interacting with the rift and keep going through normal space, and everything would go back to abnormal afterward.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

That would take the equivalent of the God-Emperor to pull off. Bugs wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

haha, i'm making a tyranid/dreadnaught monster for my next dred. So hopefully someone can help me with fluff to make sense out of it. 

woog out!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

If the Emperor couldnt with all his psychic might outright beat a Chaos Empowered Horus, then what chance does the Shadow in the Warp have on the EoT!? Your playing in Khorns back yard where Skulltaker is playing fetch with Karnak, and the Carnie is the chew toy. Hell fluff shows what happens when Nids fight Chaos. The Daemonhunters had to destroy a Hivefleet touch by Nurgles Rot. The IWs made a Hive Ship the slave for Titans thanks to the Obliterator Virus. 5th Edition Rulebook has artwork of a Bloodthirster making a Carnie his bitch :biggrin: And jugernaut plowing thru fear striken Gaunts.

that what would happen every time. A seemingly uncountable number of Nids vs a truly incountable number of Daemons. Thats not including the vast Legions. Mutiple Legions that are 10 times larger than the Ultramarine Chapter that bested Hive Fleet Behemoth.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

bakoren said:


> I would say the Bugs would enter start to get confused. I would argue that there is so much warp it starts to interfere with their synapse, instead of the other way around.


That sounds pretty plausible actually maybe even with a giant fleet theyre synapse would be all messed up



Baron Spikey said:


> What DNA? Daemons aren't made of flesh and blood they're made of pure Chaos energy siphoned off from their patron God.


Well they do leave behind a physical body when they die, just their essence, soul, whatever goes back to the warp. Like seen in the picture








Sanguinius is holding the daemons head, after its dead of course, which means the physical body is still left over. Also when Sanguinius broke the Greater Daemon Ka'Bandha back and threw his carcass back at the forces of Chaos. Meaning they do leave behind a dead body just like any human or ork, and dont just dissipate or turn into ashes.

Now Im sure since they have a physical form they must be made of SOMETHING and even if Tyranids can't assimilate their DNA into their own, Im sure they would recycle it into something to use.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

i think that by having the warp energys inside them the chaos gods will take control over then and use them to their will


----------



## SHarrington (Jan 7, 2010)

Perhaps a new Chaos God would arise from the conflict between WarpSpace and ShadowintheWarp space.

"I am insectosaurus! God of all bugs everywhere! Fear me or my moth minions will eat your clothes off your back!"


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> Well they do leave behind a physical body when they die, just their essence, soul, whatever goes back to the warp. Like seen in the picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point. However MUTIPLE BL novels show Daemons turning to ash, goo, or simply fade out into the warp upon death. Now i think about it it could just be the nature of Chaos. Some Bodies staying and others dissapating. I f a Nid ate the Warp Carcass, I can see Spawns quickly coming about. The taint of Chaos will be directly taken in the Hive. Possibilities.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I always thought of deamons physical for burning up with warp fire when they died, or maybe going to goo if their nurgle. Although there is a story in the WoC army book about WoC trading with dwarfs using a pickled bloodletter head as currency

1 question though why would tyranids go into the EoT? they wouldn't be able to detect biomass or the silver choir there.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to clear something up for one of the posters whose name I can't be bothered to check the Chaos Gods are powerful enough to not actually need the emotions of the lesser races to survive. They are self sustaining. 

As well as this because of the tiny amount of the god's power that it takes to make a daemon, the daemon hordes are for all intents and purposes unlimited as when you kill a daemon it is simply banished back to the warp to mewl in its on hatred until it can get revenge.


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

Nids mess up the warp in a bad way, aqlso known a shadow in the warp. If it can blok out an astropath, think what would happen if they decided to go to the very source of the phyker power, it might end up with most phykers loseing their powers.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

goldsmartie said:


> Nids mess up the warp in a bad way, aqlso known a shadow in the warp. If it can blok out an astropath, think what would happen if they decided to go to the very source of the phyker power, it might end up with most phykers loseing their powers.


Doubtful. If Eldred (The biggest jerk in the universe) and divert a hive fleet into Orks, then the source, a much more powerful Warp source, would tear their little buggy brains apart.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

The shit would hit the fan.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

That was possibly the best post in this thread thus far.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to remember that not all worlds in the Eye are Deamon worlds though many are full of corrupted humans, slave fodder and chaos marines and it makes sense that many of the first planets that the Nids would encounter would be staging posts for the black crusades so there would be plenty of biomass for them to assimilate.
Also there is a good chance that the god's/ different factions wouldn't just try and divert the nids towards their enemies rather than all just holding hands and working together( despite GW insistence that all the chaos gods and their followers are the best of freinds)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

goldsmartie said:


> Nids mess up the warp in a bad way, aqlso known a shadow in the warp. If it can blok out an astropath, think what would happen if they decided to go to the very source of the phyker power, it might end up with most phykers loseing their powers.


Um no. The Psykers draw on the warp, the EoT is the Warp. Thats like saying a firehose cant put out a forest fire, but the forest fire cant touch the ocean. Big difference in power.



bakoren said:


> Doubtful. If Eldred (The biggest jerk in the universe) and divert a hive fleet into Orks, then the source, a much more powerful Warp source, would tear their little buggy brains apart.


Actually I belive it was Krypton and the deathwatch that sent Genestealers to the ork System to atract the Nids attention.

However if that stupid Ultra Librarian Tyredian (or whatever his name is) can read the Hive Mind safely, then a Tzeentch Sorceror could do worse or more.



neilbatte said:


> You have to remember that not all worlds in the Eye are Deamon worlds though many are full of corrupted humans, slave fodder and chaos marines and it makes sense that many of the first planets that the Nids would encounter would be staging posts for the black crusades so there would be plenty of biomass for them to assimilate.
> Also there is a good chance that the god's/ different factions wouldn't just try and divert the nids towards their enemies rather than all just holding hands and working together( despite GW insistence that all the chaos gods and their followers are the best of freinds)


The Chaos Gods band together to slap down the Big E. The Hivemind would be on the same threat lvl, why not? Also every world in the EoT may not have a DP but is indeed a Daemon World as daemons run rampant everywhere in the EoT.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> However if that stupid Ultra Librarian Tyredian (or whatever his name is) can read the Hive Mind safely, then a Tzeentch Sorceror could do worse or more.


Tygerius, considered one of the most powerful human psykers in the Imperium (certainly blowing Mephiston out of the water in sheer psychic might)- maybe Ahriman could equal his efforts but not your average sorceror.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

1) chaos would mutate nidz.
2) nidz would consume chaos-tainted flesh, and adapt... into spawn.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think the Obliterator's taste is appealing to nids, just imagine what a nurggle minion would taste like...:grin:

Seriously though, their Shadow in the Warp power should mess with the daemons pretty bad, block their powers or something like that.


----------



## quachill (Apr 29, 2009)

I would think if a hive fleet could even enter the Eye of Terror they would be corrupted and possessed then regurgitated back in to the universe to wreak havoc on all including other hive fleets. 

The Chaos gods are gods after all they could eject a hive fleet with minimal effort I would imagine.


----------



## Hemophile44 (Jun 12, 2010)

grizbe beat me to the punchline by about 12 days. damn.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Tygerius, considered one of the most powerful human psykers in the Imperium (certainly blowing Mephiston out of the water in sheer psychic might)- maybe Ahriman could equal his efforts but not your average sorceror.



Please...:laugh: Tygerius game statistics are sooo pathetic. Mephyston, Typhus, Ahriman, High lvl Tzeentch Sorcerors, are high lvl. I rate the Ultra Smurf better than your average Chief Librarian.


----------

